# Changing Career Again



## moo (Nov 22, 2010)

A little history. My husband received his BA later in life by going back to school and working. Actually he received it while I was carrying our first child. he received is Masters while our second son was just born. since then he has changed several jobs trying to get into pharmacual sales. He land a great position with a major company and for five years was very successful. He lost his job because of his attitude with is supervisor. (mind you, this was the dream position he worked so hard to achieve). After loosing his position, he received several calls from other major companies,but he didn't return any because he didn't like the after hour work required to be a top prep.

So now now we move into a state position that he pretty much just shows up and gets paid. (for way less money, but the medical benefits work for our family). He loose this job ( through no fault of his). He does land another state position at less money but again medical works. The problem is he hates this job. He wants to leave the job and go into sale. By leaving his current position to he will cost our family to spend over a $1,000 per month for medical benefits for which I will be responsible to pay

I have kept the same position for 15 plus years. I have taken on the extra expenses that he could not afford due to the lost of income. I totally support all our children's wants and most of their needs. I do not charge anything or cause the family any financially burdens. He on the other hand charges trips associated with our son playing baseball swell as anything to do with baseball.

Sorry for the long history. The problem in a nutshell is my husband wants to quit his job to sell insurance in a not so stable economy and excepts me to pick up the lack once again

I have expressed my feelings against this, but he is moving forward. I am tired of always being the stable adult and he the carefree kid. We have been down the insurance road before and when the chrage backs roll in he rolls out.

Your advise is welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirdTimeACharm (Sep 1, 2011)

You provide your children all their wants and some of their needs? That is what you wrote...hmmmm.

As to his jumping around, what is his side of it?

It sounds to me like he is doing what he is suppose to do...look for ways to get ahead, trying this, trying that...and if he has a shortfall in income, you are supposed to make up the balance.

Maybe he is in the wrong, but from what you wrote, it does not necessarily sound like he is.


----------



## Sameold (Aug 11, 2011)

In some ways he sounds like my husband: eighteen months on the job and he's bored/supervisors are idiots/position was misrepresented/coworkers are scheming and malicious and ready to move on. (My opinion is the first, his are the latter three.)
On the bright side, you have a stable job with health insurance (even if much more pricy) and have stayed in one location for all those years.
Do you have a written budget? Can you tell him: "Well, if you're going to change to this new position it's going to cost us x extra each month until you get going, and this means son won't be able to play baseball this year, etc." It sounds like the baseball is really important to your husband, and it also sounds like you guys have some really nasty medical expenses, so something's going to have to give. Maybe there's something else in there that can be sacrificed that would be less painful than the baseball that would make up the difference. Cable plus lunches out plus something plus something else might make up a thousand a month, but you guys are going to have to look at numbers to find it.


----------

